# January 08 Photo Challenge - "Late Night" - sponsored by Quik Pod



## TwistMyArm (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Happy New Year everyone! We hope you're all ready for the first challenge of the year. The January '08 theme be "Late Night". Hopefully those who had some fun with the November and December challenges will enjoy finishing off the theme. Good luck everyone and as always please don't forget to read the boring, but important stuff down below . 

We're also proud to announce that we have a sponsor for the December Challenge. Quik Pod has agreed to sponsor the Midday challenge. The Quik Pod DSLR is the world's first monopod with a grip handle at the base. It is lightweight (9 ounces), has a quick release camera clip and a built-in wide angle mirror for viewing overhead shots or self-portraits. The handle at the base doubles as an extendable handheld grip for cameras, camcorders or lighting holder and provides a low center of gravity foot for support when used as a monopod.

Comes with a carry bag, hiking clip, wrist strap, aluminum end cap and rubberized monopod adapter tip. Extends to 53" and contracts to 18". Recommended camera weight limit of 2 lbs.

For more info visit www.quikpod.com/dslr.asp


For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is January 31
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please enter your email subject as "Jan '08 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## timd346 (Jan 5, 2008)

How do i Change My image from 458 k to 140k


----------



## petey (Jan 5, 2008)

divide by 3.27


----------



## timd346 (Jan 5, 2008)

huh im geussing thats a joke 458kb to 140kb


----------



## _SnapShot_ (Jan 6, 2008)

timd346 said:


> How do i Change My image from 458 k to 140k


 
Crop or resize or save with more compression.

When the software asks what quality to save pick a lower setting.


----------



## timd346 (Jan 6, 2008)

I figured it out


----------



## txshutterbug (Jan 7, 2008)

Can the image be a composite? thanks


----------



## Lowa2 (Jan 7, 2008)

petey said:


> divide by 3.27



wow!!!! I really laughed at that one!!!!

I may have to try for this contest. That quickpod looks cool!


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 7, 2008)

Can anybody get in on the contests? Or do you have to be a member for so long?


----------



## Puscas (Jan 7, 2008)

petey said:


> divide by 3.27



 

btw: I use this website sometimes: http://www.shrinkpictures.com/

pretty easy to use.




Big Bully said:


> Can anybody get in on the contests? Or do you have to be a member for so long?




This is what the FAQ says: '_Each registered member is only able to vote once. A member who has been registered with TPF for less than 10 days, and has fewer than 25 posts on TPF, is not eligible to vote in any poll, including The Photo Challenge.'_

So submitting ánd voting won't be a problem for you. 

pascal


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you very much!



Puscas said:


> btw: I use this website sometimes: http://www.shrinkpictures.com/
> 
> pretty easy to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## daisy (Jan 8, 2008)

petey said:


> divide by 3.27


 
Snort!  Snort!

I'm gonna whine for a minute...  I can't do late night!  I'm not good enough yet!  But would love some tips if anyone wants to share.


----------



## HypnoCin67 (Jan 17, 2008)

daisy said:


> Snort! Snort!
> 
> I'm gonna whine for a minute... I can't do late night! I'm not good enough yet! But would love some tips if anyone wants to share.


 
Andi, for night photography, you need to use a stable tripod. I put my camera's white balance mode in sunny generally, and set a very small aperture (I generally use my Pentax kit lens 18-55 mm, so even though I can go down to aps of 32, I stick to about 11-16 for small aps, as those are the range of that lens's "sweet spot.") The with the camera in Av (or Aperture Priority) Mode, I see what amount of exposure time is indicated for correctly capturing the nightscape I'm attempting to capture, and THEN I bracket shots (doing a half step up or down in exposure values (or EV as you will see in magazines) around this "correct exposure, so I am taking 3 differently exposed shots of the same scene. The reason for this? Because even though the camera feels that what it is indicating is the right shot, I may like a different effect with one of the others instead. I frequently find that nightscapes I shoot run from 30 seconds on up to over 2 minutes, although I don't live in an area that is suitably "countrified" to afford me views of the stars to go for 20 minute exposures or more! Finally, in order to reduce camera vibration and introduction of "digital noise" in your photo, you will want to either use a cable release, a remote shutter control or simply the camera's 2 sec timer to be able to press the button on your shutter release after focusing and not shake the camera at all--just stand back and let the camera go--although at least with my pentax K10D, I need to hit the button 3 different times (I now use a remote) to get the bracketing, which I set up in-camera. Hope this wasn't too much information for you (or anyone else!) I just love night shoots. Also--last year, I read this fantastic book by Scott Kelby called The Digital Photography Book--the step-by-step secrets for how to make your photos look like the pros'!  It's great b/c you don't have to read the whole thing--just as an idea for a type of photography occurs to you, look in the index and he shows you how to do that type!  Regards, Cindy


----------



## ToddB (Jan 17, 2008)

This may be a stupid question, remember, I'm still pretty new to TPF, but where can you view the photos that have been nominated?


----------



## AluminumStudios (Jan 21, 2008)

I read the rules and they don't seem to have any limitations as to location.  I live in Japan, on the off chance that I submitted and won, would that be an issue?


----------



## neptune000 (Jan 22, 2008)

ToddB said:


> This may be a stupid question, remember, I'm still pretty new to TPF, but where can you view the photos that have been nominated?



You cant view the pics until the 31st of Jan, when "TwistMyArm" uploads them to a link and puts it over here in this thread... then the polling starts and also anonymity(on who took the pics) is to be maintained till the polling ends..
hope its clear now... chk out the Dec thread


----------



## ToddB (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Neptune.  I was hoping I wasn't just overlooking it.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jan 25, 2008)

AluminumStudios said:


> I read the rules and they don't seem to have any limitations as to location.  I live in Japan, on the off chance that I submitted and won, would that be an issue?



It shouldn't be a problem. We can always work something out.


----------



## ashadiow (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm excited to see all of the submissions!


----------



## lostcase_gib (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey! 

I am very new at this and its my first submission. The deadline is nearing and i have not received an e-mail confirming that my picture has been entered. Do i haveto wait for the deadline to pass to find out if my picture got in?

THank you!


----------



## GC Jr (Feb 1, 2008)

Ahh!!! I hope I win! I hope mine gets nominated!


----------



## conradtan (Feb 23, 2008)

How do I find out if you won? I tried to PM TwistMyArm but your mailbox is full. Please let me know what to do. Thanks!


----------

